# TASER International (TASR)



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Up nearly 20% in the last week presumably due to the Ferguson unrest. Anyone own it?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Never heard of them until I viewed the recorded clip on BNN today. Seems like an inevitable technological progression in law enforcement - document and record everything. YTD the chart doesn't look too great but they appear to be the dominant player when it comes to wearable video recorders.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...guson-shooting-drives-demand-for-cameras.html


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

I was in both TASR and DGLY throughout my day trades today. Be careful buying in here as it is likely to give up a lot of its gains over the next few days as the day traders leave.


----------



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

PatInTheHat said:


> I was in both TASR and DGLY throughout my day trades today. Be careful buying in here as it is likely to give up a lot of its gains over the next few days as the day traders leave.


I would most likely short rather than buy if it continues to climb


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

rossco12 said:


> I would most likely short rather than buy if it continues to climb


Couldn't agree more. The fundamentals look poor at best as well, i can't see any way they grow.


----------

